# my light



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well i got this light from the lfs for 100$

they said its a damn good light and me not knowing anything about lights baught it cause i didnt want my plants dieing.. so what is it 

each bulb is 55watt 6500k there are 3 of them

the bulbs themselfs are also only 21 inches wtf? lol i cant find any 21inch anything


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

those are powercompact lights. Very nice


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Good deal for buying it at a store.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

she said the bulbs are 50/50 should i changed them? i thought 50/50 was best for saltwater so i figured id get new bulbs

they are only 21 inch i havnt found anything that is 21 inch..


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

They're 50/50 bulbs? Half actinic and half 10,000k? What plug style do you have? Straight pin or square pin arrangement? All 55/65w bulbs are 21". If I were you I would get Ge 9325k 55w bulbs, if you have the straight pin configuration. Lots of plant people have them and are a very good bulb. You can get them here: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10b...rch=F55BX/AR/FS.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

yes they are straight pin yea they are 50/50 the lady at the lfs said it was ment for a salt tank


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

yea if you want to do a planted tank get teh GE bulbs. They are excellent and are reasonably priced. If you want you can find antoehr bulb that's between 5000k and 10,000k, just make sure it's a full spectrum bulb.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea good deal


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

xtremeyolks said:


> yea if you want to do a planted tank get teh GE bulbs. They are excellent and are reasonably priced. If you want you can find antoehr bulb that's between 5000k and 10,000k, just make sure it's a full spectrum bulb.










good deal :nod:


----------

